

Leo Tolstoy and static code analysis - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0105/

======
AndreyKarpov
Abstract. This time we checked Apache HTTP Server with PVS-Studio. As we had
expected, we found errors there. The errors are few. We expected this either.
Other developers come across this situation too while testing PVS-Studio on
their projects. Unfortunately, the first conclusion you would like to draw on
seeing just a few errors is that a tool like this is useless to you. I have
just invented a good analogy to show why it is not so.

------
ansy
Tolstoy is perhaps not the best example because he had little to do with the
spelling, grammar, and sentence structure of his English language works. This
was all done by the respective translator after the fact.

A better author to use would be someone like Nabokov or Hemingway who
originally wrote in English.

